# Certified Copy of Passport: Does it matter which country it's certified in?



## diverseyharbor (Mar 26, 2013)

Hello all! Just finishing up my spousal visa and of course little questions keep popping into my head. We just spoke with a notary republic over here in the UK and to do two certified copies of my spouse's passport and of his visa is 90 quid. But I could do it in the states for free at the bank or court house. 

So, do I need to get the copy certified in the uk or us, or is it like marriage licence, where as long as it is recognized by the country of origin as legal they will accept it.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

diverseyharbor said:


> Hello all! Just finishing up my spousal visa and of course little questions keep popping into my head. We just spoke with a notary republic over here in the UK and to do two certified copies of my spouse's passport and of his visa is 90 quid. But I could do it in the states for free at the bank or court house.
> 
> So, do I need to get the copy certified in the uk or us, or is it like marriage licence, where as long as it is recognized by the country of origin as legal they will accept it.


You don't need a certified copy of your spouse's passport. A copy will suffice.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Agree with nyclon... save your £££ and just get a photocopy. The Visa section can always check with the passport section to verify the authenticity.


----------



## diverseyharbor (Mar 26, 2013)

nyclon said:


> You don't need a certified copy of your spouse's passport. A copy will suffice.


I think I do since I'm applying from the US and he in the UK and needs his original passport with him, So I won't be submitting that, only a certified copy.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

You DO NOT require a certified copy.

I applied from Canada (via NY) and only supplied a photocopy of Ed's passport. All was good.


----------



## diverseyharbor (Mar 26, 2013)

Wow, really? I'm not submitting his birth certificate because we don't have it, so I don't have anything other than his passport and visa for identity - that still OK? 

I guess I assumed I had to have it certified it wasn't turning in the actual. Thanks for that one!


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Birth certificate (long form) is optional... we sent in Ed's because we had it, but it's not vital to the application if you don't have it.


----------



## diverseyharbor (Mar 26, 2013)

Awesome. That is really good to know. Many thanks!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

If your spouse who is settled in UK isn't a British citizen, then his passport copy needs to be certified as true by the issuing country's passport office or embassy/consulate.
As your husband is British, plain black-and-white photocopy will suffice, but make sure it's clear and legible.


----------



## diverseyharbor (Mar 26, 2013)

Joppa said:


> If your spouse who is settled in UK isn't a British citizen, then his passport copy needs to be certified as true by the issuing country's passport office or embassy/consulate.
> As your husband is British, plain black-and-white photocopy will suffice, but make sure it's clear and legible.


He is American with indefinate leave. I guess that does mean ceritified copy of it then.


----------



## diverseyharbor (Mar 26, 2013)

Ok, here's another question with the above. If my spouse is American, does his passport need to be a certified copy or notarized copy, and are they the same thing?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

diverseyharbor said:


> Ok, here's another question with the above. If my spouse is American, does his passport need to be a certified copy or notarized copy, and are they the same thing?


Refer to Joppa's answer a couple of posts back.


----------



## diverseyharbor (Mar 26, 2013)

I saw that, I just have seen contradicting info that a certified copy is the same as a notarized copy.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

All you need to do is to take your passport and a photocopy, and the embassy/consulate/issuing authority needs to certify that it's a true copy of the original. With a notarised copy, a notary public - a legal official - certifies it as a true copy. This will not be acceptable to the UKBA.


----------



## diverseyharbor (Mar 26, 2013)

Joppa said:


> All you need to do is to take your passport and a photocopy, and the embassy/consulate/issuing authority needs to certify that it's a true copy of the original. With a notarised copy, a notary public - a legal official - certifies it as a true copy. This will not be acceptable to the UKBA.


Can my husband go to the US embassy in the UK to have it done, since he is there? Sorry, this detail really got me, I thought the whole time a notary was enough! I didn't even know the difference. Thanks Joppa.


----------



## diverseyharbor (Mar 26, 2013)

Does a county court house in the USA count as issuing authority? Or do we have to go to the US embassy in London?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

diverseyharbor said:


> Does a county court house in the USA count as issuing authority? Or do we have to go to the US embassy in London?


County government doesn't have the authority to issue passports.


----------

